# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  خبز بر بالفرن او فطير مشلتت

## يمنات

جبت لكم اليوم طريقة مفصله لعمل الخبز البر اليافعي بالفرن 
بالمصري يسموه فطير مشلتت

المقادير 
4 اكواب طحين ابيض
2 كوب طحين اسمر 
ملح ملعقه كبيره او حسب ما يناسبك 
نظيف الماء تدريجياً حتى تكون عجينه متوسطة الطروههذه المقادير لاربع اشخاص و ممكن تزيدي الكميه كل كوبين طحين ابيض كوب طحين اسمر 

























هنا بعد ما قلبتها رشيت عليها سمسم بلدي تقدري ترشي حبه سودا او تخليها ساده (حسب رغبتك )


نشغل الفرن الى اعلى درجه اول ما نبدى الشغل او وسط الشغل عشان تدخل الفرن و هو ساخن
و نخليها فوق الشبك 

ندخلها الفرن لمدة ربع او ثلث ساعه و بتطلع ريحتها انها استوت بعدين تشغلي النار من فوق و تظلي جنب الفرن عشان ما تحترق بتحمر بسرعه 
وهذا شكلها بعد ما طلعتها 






تنأكل تغميس مع كل انواع الطبيخ (إدام ) او المرق
و تغميس مع العسل و القشطه و لا اروع 
او مع الشاي او القهوه 


ممكن انك تعملي الخطوات كلها و ما تدخليها الفرن يعني تحطيها في الثلاجه و وقت ما تحبي تسخنيها 

ان شاء الله تكون عجبتكم 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## bushra ahmad

واااااو فديتك رووووووووعه الصراحه ماشالله عليك طباخه نمبرر ون.. شكلها يشهي يمي يميييي.. انا اسويها بنفس الطريقه بس باختلاف الفرد يعني افردها في صحن معدني و ادخلها الفرن او التنور لووووولز
تسلم ايديك ياعسسل.. بس لاااازم اتحطي موضوع المندي ابا طريقته لاني مااااعرف اسويه للأفس الشديد ههههه*

----------


## @مبدعه@

رووووووووووووووووووعه تسلم ايدج

----------


## يمنات

> واااااو فديتك رووووووووعه الصراحه ماشالله عليك طباخه نمبرر ون.. شكلها يشهي يمي يميييي.. انا اسويها بنفس الطريقه بس باختلاف الفرد يعني افردها في صحن معدني و ادخلها الفرن او التنور لووووولز
> تسلم ايديك ياعسسل.. بس لاااازم اتحطي موضوع المندي ابا طريقته لاني مااااعرف اسويه للأفس الشديد ههههه*


ههههه اخجلتم تواضعنا تسلمي يالغاليه 
ايوه الي تعمليها عرفتها يبالها خبره و خفه رهيييبه 
موضوع المندي في واحده من الاخوات منزلها رهيييب نفس طريقتي 
مرورش اسعدني

----------


## يمنات

> رووووووووووووووووووعه تسلم ايدج


بارك الله فيج 
مرورج اسعدني

----------


## حرم المهيــري

مااشااء اللهـ تسلم الايااديـ

يعطييج العاافيهـ يااربـ ..

----------


## يمنات

> مااشااء اللهـ تسلم الايااديـ
> 
> يعطييج العاافيهـ يااربـ ..


بارك الله فيج مرورج اسعدني

----------


## مون فاشن

يمي يمي تسلم ايدج ^^

----------


## يمنات

> يمي يمي تسلم ايدج ^^


تسلمي يالغاليه مرورك اسعدني

----------


## light

niceeeeeeeeee

----------


## يمنات

> niceeeeeeeeee


تسلمي يالغاليه مرورج اسعدني

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

رؤوؤوؤعة تسلم اييييييييييييدج غلآآيه 

بالعافيه عليييييكم ^.^..~

----------


## سمسانه

*ماشالله تسلم اييدج والله انه يبييين انه طعمه جووووووونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

الله يوفقك وييسر امورج....*

----------


## StranG LOovE

انا احب ها الفطيييييييييير واااااااااايد 
تسلمين اختى ^^

----------


## ام عبوودي 2

ما شاالله عليش يمنات .. حلوه طريقتج بفرد العجين عجبتني ..
يعطيج العافيه...

----------


## حزامية

*,وسع طريييييييييييق ...

ياعيني ياعيني يا يمنات .,.،،
كفيتي ووفيتي بالشرح .,.
الدور والباقي بعض الناس يتلحلحون ويصلحونها >> تقصد عمرها 

صدق اشتهيتها ويش ما كان اسمها .,..
بشوف شا اقدر اصلحها .. لان بيتنا ما يحبون 

وتسلم ايدينك يا عسسسل ..*

----------


## يمنات

> ما شاالله عليش يمنات .. حلوه طريقتج بفرد العجين عجبتني ..
> يعطيج العافيه...


تسلمي يالغاليه وجودش اسعدني

----------


## سوارة



----------


## يمنات

> *,وسع طريييييييييييق ...
> 
> ياعيني ياعيني يا يمنات .,.،،
> كفيتي ووفيتي بالشرح .,.
> الدور والباقي بعض الناس يتلحلحون ويصلحونها >> تقصد عمرها 
> 
> صدق اشتهيتها ويش ما كان اسمها .,..
> بشوف شا اقدر اصلحها .. لان بيتنا ما يحبون 
> 
> وتسلم ايدينك يا عسسسل ..*


تسلمي لي يالغاليه
اعمليها و انا اظمن انها تعجبهم 
تصدقي زوجي لما احب اراضيه اعمله هذه ما تتخيلي يكف يكون اول ما يشوفها 
و عشان لا يتعود عليها أو ردة فعله تكون عاديه ما اعملها دايما ً اعملها لما احب افرحه ههههه
الحريم يراضو ازاجهم بجاتوه و انا اراضيه بخبز يافعي ههههههههههههه

----------


## الوهاج

ما شاء الله عليج ... هالطبخة صدق روووعه بس يبيلها شطارة ... متعلمتنها من يارتنا بس العجينة هي تحط فيها بيض ... تسلمين عالطرح

----------


## يمنات

> ما شاء الله عليج ... هالطبخة صدق روووعه بس يبيلها شطارة ... متعلمتنها من يارتنا بس العجينة هي تحط فيها بيض ... تسلمين عالطرح


جربيها ان شاء الله تعجبك هذه ما يبالها شطارة و لا مهاره الخطوات واضحه و سهله مرتين ثلاث و حتكوني فنانه الي بالبيض بنت الصحن لسه ما تعلمتها بس اتعلما بانزلها ههههه
اسعدني مرورج

----------


## zezenya

اقول جوعانه طرشي لي خع
يسلموا

----------


## فرح راكـ

_روووووووووووووعه 
اقدر اسويها كلها بطحين العادي اذا جي بتستوي سبايه صح ؟؟_

----------


## UAE Joori

يعطيج العافية

----------


## يمنات

> اقول جوعانه طرشي لي خع
> يسلموا


هههههههههه رسلتها على الخاص عشان تاكلي بارحتج ما احد يشاركج ههههههههههههههه
مرورج اسعدني

----------


## يمنات

> _روووووووووووووعه 
> اقدر اسويها كلها بطحين العادي اذا جي بتستوي سبايه صح ؟؟_


تسلمي لي يالغاليه 

ايوه ممكن لكن لما تكون ابيض و اسمر بنفس المقادير الي قلتها كوبين ابيض على كول اسمر ما بتنقطع معك العجينه بتكون حلوه ان شاء الله 
بعضهم يزيدو اللابيض انتي شوفي شو بتحبو

----------


## يمنات

> يعطيج العافية


الله يعافيج 
مرورج اسعدني

----------


## راعية مواجيب

رووووووووووووووووووعه تسلم ايدج

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

عذبتييييييييييني يمنات الله يسامحج شكلها رهيييييييييبه تدرين نفس طرية السباايه بس السبايه تتفتل في صحن اكبر و..ان شاء الله تسمح لي الفرصه وانزل لكم من معجانتي الشهية  :Smile:

----------


## Little Steps

مشكوره على النقل

----------


## يمنات

> مشكوره على النقل


هلا بيج يالغاليه

شغل ادي و حياة عنيا 

مرورج اسعدني

----------


## يمنات

> عذبتييييييييييني يمنات الله يسامحج شكلها رهيييييييييبه تدرين نفس طرية السباايه بس السبايه تتفتل في صحن اكبر و..ان شاء الله تسمح لي الفرصه وانزل لكم من معجانتي الشهية


هلا بالغاليه 
تسلمي الله يبارك فيج
مرورج نور صفحتي منتظره معجناتج بفارغ الصبر

----------


## manal25

يعطييج العاافيهـ يااربـ ..

----------


## Lelya

*يمـــي لذيــذ


يعطيــج العافية*

----------


## الحلم النائم

ماشاء الله رائع الغاليه تسلمي ((الحمد لله والله اكبر ولااله الا الله وسبحان الله))

----------


## بلبل2010

سويتها ...وطلعت قسم بالله روووووعه ولذيذه...كنت يائسه انها بتضبط معاي..بس صراحه طريقة فرد العجينه سهلة العملية بشكل خطير؟ وطلعت كاني حريفه...حتى ابو العيال تخبل عليها...ومشكوره فديتج..جزاك الله خير وسهل لج يارب امورج

----------


## uae13122



----------


## أم حمــد3

الله يعطيج العافبه

----------


## ظبية_الإمارات

ما شاء الله روعة وتسلم هاي الأيادي بصراحة

----------


## طبعي مزووحي

جميل جميل

----------


## يمنات

> سويتها ...وطلعت قسم بالله روووووعه ولذيذه...كنت يائسه انها بتضبط معاي..بس صراحه طريقة فرد العجينه سهلة العملية بشكل خطير؟ وطلعت كاني حريفه...حتى ابو العيال تخبل عليها...ومشكوره فديتج..جزاك الله خير وسهل لج يارب امورج


 
مشكوره على ثقتك و انك جربتهيا 
ردك فرحني كثيييير 
شجعتيني انزل اطباق 
ربي يوفقج لما يحبه و يرضاه

----------


## يمنات

فديتكن ردودكن الطيبه و تواجدكن في موضوعي اسعدني 
بارك الله فيكن

----------


## عذاري الدار

فدييييييييييييييييتج تسلم يديج والله أنه يجنن

----------


## دكريات ام

تسلم الايادي نفس طريقتي بس انا بعمل 25 كعكه صغيره وافرشه بالطحين مش بالزيت والكل يحبها

----------


## الهنا .

*شكرا غاليتي ع الطرح الرائع

بس علي فكرة الفطيرالمشلتت عجينته 

طحين أبيض رقم 1 وزبدة بلدي 

تقبلي مروري ودمتِ بخير وسرور*

----------


## ام عموره2

تسلم ايدج

----------


## عذاري كويتية

:MashaAllah:

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

انا احب اسويها بطحين الابيض ماحب البر 

واسوي سباية بس طبقات زاستخدم سمن بلدي + زبدة تطلع يم يمي

----------


## بنت الوالد

ما شااا الله

----------


## يمنات

فديتكن ردودكن الطيبه و تواجدكن في موضوعي اسعدني 
بارك الله فيكن

----------


## درر_مضيئة

رووووووووووووووووووعه تسلم ايدج

----------


## class_lady

لازم أجربا انشالله قريب بسوييه على الله تضبط معاي ^^

----------


## عذاري كويتية

تقريبا كم طبقة للخبزة الواحدة نحط عجين؟؟؟؟

----------


## tammy55

yummy 
تسلميييييييين  :13 (56):

----------

